# Ärger mit einem Verkäufer von Amazon-Marketplace



## physicus (1 Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem mit einem Verkäufer. Vor Ostern habe ich mir via Marketplace eine DVD bestellt. Die Versandbestätigung kam schnell, nur die Ankunft lies auf sich warten.

Als die Verspätung 2 Tage betrug, habe ich den Verkäufer via Mail kontaktiert und nachgefragt. Ich bekam folgendes retour:



> vielen Dank für Ihre E-mail
> 
> Mir tut das natürlich sehr leid aber ich denke mal das es Aufgrund der Lieferung ins Ausland eine weile dauern könnte.
> 
> ...



Ich fand diese Mail sehr "beruhigend" und "hilfreich". Außerden habe ich mich über die Zolluntersuchungen gewundert. Österreich und Deutschland sind ja in der EU.
Hiweise auf Möglichkeiten, was ich tun kann, falls die Lieferung nicht kommt, fielen völlig.

Ich hatte Glück, am nächsten Tag ist das Paket mit 3 Tage Verspätung angekommen. 

Nach einiger Zeit habe ich den Verkäufer bewertet. Infolge der Probleme negativ.
Wenige Stunden später hatte ich eine Email in meinem Postfach - wo mich der Verkäufer darum bat, die Bewertung zurückzunehmen, sie sei unfair, da die Probleme nicht in seinem Bereich gewesen seien....  
Ich schrieb im zurück, dass ich keine weiteren Kontakte wünsche und war fast schon überzeugt, dass ich überreagiert habe.
Das war gestern.
Und das hatte ich heute abends in meiner Mailbox:



> ...Amazon hat mir nun geraten nochmal Kontak aufzunehmen und bei keiner Lösung, den Fall der Verkäufer-Marketpleace Abteilung zu übergeben. Es ist nämlich möglich auch Käufer zu melden und bei Verstößen vom Kauf auf Amazon und im Markplatz auszuschließen wenn Käufer nicht richtig handeln oder gegen die Regeln verstößen. Und dies ist hier der Fall.
> Da ich sofort geantwortet habe und der Artikel eingetroffen ist das wurde durch ihre E-Mail besätigt habe ich alles richtge gemacht.
> 
> Ich bitte Sie die Bewertung zu löschen da ich den Fall bei nicht Beachtung dann weiterleiten werde.
> ...




Das klingt für mich nach Bewertungserpressung. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Bewertung herausgelöscht, da ich meinen Account nicht verlieren wollte.


Jetzt habe ich ein paar Fragen:

Löscht Amazon Kundenacounts bei negativen Bewertungen - auch wenn sie überzogen waren? Die Bewertung wurde im Grunde durch die 08/15-Mail am Anfang hervorgerufen.

Kann das mit dem Zoll stimmen?

Kann ich herausfinden, ob ich ein Einzelfall war und nur Pech hatte oder ob der Verkäufer systematisch negative Bewertungen mittels Drohungen vermeiden will?

LG
P


----------



## BenTigger (2 Mai 2012)

Mal ehrlich, was war denn so lebensnotwendig, dass du dich über 3 Tage Lieferzeitverspätung so aufregst?
Wenn du das so eilig hast, dann bestelle beim Onlinehändler mit Postweg nichts sondern kaufe im Laden vor Ort.
Ja auch der Zoll von Deutschland nach Österreich und umgekehrt kann verdächtige Sendungen überprüfen. Da man sich ja via Österreich z.B. in Deutschland verbotene Sachen kaufen kann. Und klar, beim nächsten mal komme ich dem Zöllner mit deiner Begründung es sei EU und er dürfe mich nicht kontrollieren, wenn ich wieder mal aus den Niederlanden nach Deutschland einreise. Ist ja sein Pech, das in den Niederlanden Cannabis erlaubt ist aber hier nicht. Aber wegen EU darf er mich nicht kontrollieren. Ob er sich darauf einlässt??? Wohl in der Form, das seine Handschellen um meine Handgelenke klacken..

ICH würde mich auch über eine unberechtigte negative Bewertung beschweren, wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
Und Ja Amazon kann solche Kleinkrämerkunden wie dich sperren.


----------



## physicus (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antwort.

Scheint, dass ich Glück gehabt habe. Die Suche nach dem Verkäufernamen (Familienname und erster Buchstabe des Vornamens) haben mich zu einem weiteren Shop (Absendeaddresse stimmt überein) geführt.



> *S. Eggert* schrieb vor 3 Monaten
> ​*Bewertung: *​
> Artikel wurde nie versandt, da er nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Trotzdem wurde das Geld abgebucht und bis jetzt (4 Monate später) nicht zurückerstattet. Auf meine Email wurde nicht geantwortet. Habe die Sache meinem Anwalt übergeben.


 
und



> *B. Hinz* schrieb vor 8 Monaten
> ​*Bewertung: *​
> Einmal versucht zu kaufen und tue dies dort sicher nie wieder!! Artikel die nicht mehr erhältlich sind, werden dennoch zum Kauf angeboten. Telefonische Erreichbarkeit ist schlecht und habe in fast 4 Wochen, in welchen ich auf die Bestellung wartete, nicht eine einzige Email erhalten!!!


 
Darf ich den Link zur Quelle posten?

LG
P


----------



## Reducal (2 Mai 2012)

physicus schrieb:


> Darf ich den Link zur Quelle posten?


Wozu? *Dieses Forum hier ist kein Schandpranger!*

Schau dir mal weitere Bewertungen von anderen Marketplace-Händlern bei Amazon an. Da ist nahezu keiner dabei, der ab mehreren hundert Verkäufen 100% positive Bewertung hat. Das schulden diese Händler nämlich zumeist dem System! Viele Händler haben gar keine Warenhaltung sondern geben den Kauf auf Kommission an einen Großhändler weiter. Freilich wird sofort die Zahlung gebucht, denn der Einzelhändler vertraut darauf, dass die Ware verfügbar ist.


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2012)

physicus schrieb:


> Darf ich den Link zur Quelle posten?


NEIN!
Hippo / Moderator


----------



## Anonym2 (5 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wenn du das nächste mal solche Erfahrung mit einem Verkäufer machst, der dich per Email bedroht und zwingt deine negative Bewertung zu löschen, kannst du am besten den Kundenservice anrufen und dem Verkäufer melden. Dann kann nämlich eine von den Abteilungen dem Verkäufer abmahnen. Du musst keine Bewertung löschen.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Mai 2012)

Was du vergisst, lieber Anonym2, eine ungerechtfertigte negative Bewertung kann aber ganz schnell auf dich selbst zurückschlagen.
und ganze 3 Tage Lieferzeitverzögerung ist nun wirklich kein Grund, jemanden negativ zu bewerten, wenn alles andere passt. Vor allem wenn der Verkäufer auch reagiert und eine glaubhafte Begründung lieferte. Verwechselt nicht immer eine Onlinebestellung mit dem Einkauf im Laden nebenan.


----------



## L4wY€r (8 Mai 2012)

Sorry für die Captchaanfrage oben - doppeltes Kästchen.

Es scheint mir, daß hier sich nicht wirklich mit den Reglements von amazon befasst wird, sonst würden hier nicht soviele Mythen herumschwirren.
Einzig und allein wichtig ist, ob der Händler eine genaue Angabe über die Erhältlichkeit seiner ware (Auf Lager, Stückzahl) sowie über die Lieferfrist ("versandfertig in X-Y Tagen) angibt.
Hält er sich explizit und in wiederholtem Falle nicht an diese Vorgaben, die von Amazon mit aller Gewalt verteidigt werden, kann Amazon die Zusammenarbeit mit diesem Händler schneller aufkündigen als er glauben mag.
Dies gilt insbesonders wenn der jeweilige Händler den Versand über Amazon regelt.
Drei Tage (wichtig - Werktage) über den Angaben ist eine Nichteinhaltung dieser Reglements.
Ich bezweifle arg, daß der Händler sich wegen gerade mal einer negativen Bewertung sich an Amazon wendet - speziell wenn die negative Bewertung sich nur wahrheitsgemäß auf die Dauer des Transports bezieht.
Jeder Kunde der diese Bewertung liest, kann ja selbst seine Folgeschlüße herauziehen - positiv oder negativ (nichts neues, daß die Post mal schludert).


----------



## BenTigger (8 Mai 2012)

genau mein reden, denn Versandfertig in 3 Tagen heisst nicht, das ich es in 3 Tagen in den Händen halte, sondern das er es spätestens nach 3 Tagen abgesendet hat. Der Rest ist dann eben, wie du schriebst, in den Händen der Post zu suchen. Die Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei, wo man der Post etwas übergeben hat und es am nächsten Tag beim Empfänger war. Bei mir kommt es auch öfter vor, das ich tagelang keine Post im Briefkasten vorfinde und dann plötzlich am nächsten Tag mehrere Sendungen drin sind. OK, normalerweise OK, aber stutzig macht es mich doch, wenn die Poststempel in der einzigen Lieferung 4 unterschiedliche Datumsangaben haben. Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich auch mal gelesen, das die Post Sendungen sammelt, wenn es zu wenige zum weitertransport sind. Aber ob dem tatsächlich so ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Aus wirtschaftlichen beweggründen kann ich mir das aber durchaus vorstellen. Deswegen rechne ich IMMER mit ein paar Tagen Lieferverzögerung und freue mich riesig, wenn es dann doch schneller da ist  Das erleichtert einen ungemein das Leben


----------



## Manule (1 Juni 2012)

Die meisten Verkäufer bieten ja auch den Service der Sendungsverfolgung an. Da kann man direkt sehen, wie lange ein Paket in den Händen der Post wirklich weilt.....Grenzt ab und an an einer echten Frechheit. Wenn man aber bertrachtet für welchen Hungerlohn die Angestellten der Post arbeiten bei so vielen Paketenam Tag auch kein Wunder!


----------



## Frotzelei (7 Januar 2013)

Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht.Ich habe einen ähnlichen Fall.

Obglich sich ein Amazon market place  verkäufer weigert, eine Reparatur für einen defekten Artikel innerhalb der Gewährleistungszeit abzuwickeln, schreibt man mir in unzähligen Standard Template Mails. dass ihnen das egal ist und sie das Ding ja nicht verkauft haben. Das stimmt, und ich habe ja auch nicht darum gebeten, dass mir Amazon den Schaden ersetzt. Ich wollte lediglich,d ass man den Verkäufer zur Rechenschaft zieht, wie dies bei Vertragsbruch üblich ist.
Dass sie dem Verkäufer über Marketplace aber die Gelegenheit für diese Machenschaften geben, intreressiert die keineswegs. Derselbe Verkäufer zieht mit UIhnen beim nächsten Einkauf dieseklbe Nummer ab. und Amazon wird wieder nicht reagieren.

Ich sehe ein, dass Amazon nicht für den Schaden haftet. Ein seriöses Unternehmen würde der Sache aber auf den Grund gehen und den Verkäufer zumindest vorübergehen sperren oder eine Sperrung androhen, wenn er sich nicht rechtskonform und wider das Konsumentschutzgesetz verhält und keine Stellungnahme abgibt.

Nicht so Amazon. Da wird man als Kunde lieber mit Standard Mails abgespeist. Amazon deckt die Machenschaften von solchen Verkäufern und lässt den nächsten Kunden wieder ins offene Messer laufen.

Mehrfach wurde ich auf die Amazon AGBs hingewiesen. Interesssant: In denen steht nämlich eigentlich, dass sich ein Verkäufer nicht so Verhalten darf. Als ich eben jene Passagen zitierte interessierten Amazon die eigenen AGBs plötzlich nicht mehr....

Bei Amazon Marketplace einkaufen ist ein absoluter Knieschuss und ein nicht empfehlenswertes Risiko.
Meine Erfahrung mit Amazon Marketplace sind somit verheerend. Man kann bei Amazon selbst etwas kaufen, niemals aber beim market Place. Wenn es Probleme gibt, bist Du auf Dich gestellt. Amazon wird offensichtlich immer azuf die Seite des verkäufers schlagen. Egal wie offensichtlich dessen Fehlverhalten und wie eindeutig die Beweislage auch ist.

Interessant (sicherlich auch juristisch) ist dabei die Haltung von Amazon:

Man stellt gerne die infrastruktur, schreibt AGBs, verbürgt sich mit A-Z Garantie für die Verkäufer und  nimmt auch gerne das Geld (denn margen wird man ja sicherlich als verkäufer bezahlen), wenn es Probleme gibt, hat man damit aber plötzlich überhaupt gar nichts zu tun.

Dass nur Amazon selbst einen Betrüger auf Market Place dingfest machen könnte, interessiert niemanden. Egal wie offensichtlich der betrug oder das Fehlverhalten auch ist:
Als Kunde hat man bei Amazon keine Rechte. 
Die Pflichten gelten offenbar ebenfalls nur für Kunden und nicht für Verkäufer.

Mich wundert es ja, dass man Sie hier unter Druck gesetzt hat, wo Amazon doch überhaupt nichts damit zu tun hat und in den AGBS auch steht, dass sie nicht dabei helfen, Ansprüche durchzusetzen. Nun, dem Verkäufer hat man in Ihrem Fall offenbar sofort geholfen. Echt interessant, bei mir wurde nämlich genau damit argumentiert,d ass man sich in so einem Fall ja nicht "einmischen" könne......

....

Amazon Market Place: Nie wieder!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (8 Januar 2013)

Frotzelei schrieb:


> Ich wollte lediglich,d ass man den Verkäufer zur Rechenschaft zieht...
> 
> Dass nur Amazon selbst einen Betrüger auf Market Place dingfest machen könnte, interessiert niemanden!


Nur gut, dass wir hier in der Plauderecke sind. Solchen Unsinn verträgt aber nicht mal dieser Thread hier!



Teleton schrieb:


> Ich denke das Thema Forenspam ist immer aktuell und jeder sollte meiner Meinung nach keinen in seinem Forum haben....


----------



## Sapperlot (15 Januar 2013)

Wenn die Lieferung später als vereinbart(falls dies hier der Fall ist) eintrifft kann man sich freilich beschweren, ist doch sein gutes Recht!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Januar 2013)

Sapperlot schrieb:


> ...beschweren...


...macht hier bei CB aber wenig Sinn.


Sapperlot schrieb:


> ...ist doch sein gutes Recht!


...und das kann er auch gern für sich behalten!

Hier ging es um 





Frotzelei schrieb:


> Amazon den Verkäufer zur Rechenschaft zieht...
> 
> Dass nur Amazon selbst einen Betrüger auf Market Place dingfest machen könnte, interessiert niemanden.


...und das war gequirlter Quatsch! Allein, wenn schon einer schreibt:


Frotzelei schrieb:


> Amazon Market Place: Nie wieder!


... dann klingt das wie eine Bewertung bei eBay und hat somit mit Amazon so rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sapperlot (16 Januar 2013)

Meine Antwort bezog sich auch in keinster Weise auf deine Antwort 

Ich meinte die Kollegen weiter oben die es für unangebracht halten sich zu beschweren wenn die Lieferung nur ein paar Tage Verspätung hat.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2013)

Sapperlot schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Kollegen weiter oben die es für unangebracht halten sich zu beschweren wenn die Lieferung nur ein paar Tage Verspätung hat.


 
Und du solltest genauer lesen.
Es war nicht vereinbart, das in X Tagen die Ware vor Ort ist, sondern es ging ihm darum, dass nicht gleichzeitig mit der Email erhaltenen Versandbestätigung der Lieferdienst die Türklingel vor Ort betätigte. Versandbestätigung bedeutet ja nur, dass die Ware an den Lieferanten übergeben wurde.
Das heisst aber nicht, das der auch sofort einen LKW zu dir nach Hause losjagt.
Denn wenn etwas abgesendet wird, muss es nicht heissen, dass es am nächsten Tag in deinen Händen sein wird.
Es gibt bei jedem Lieferdienst auch Sachen, die unendlich lange Zeit für ein paar Meter benötigen. Das ist dann jedoch nicht in der Verantwortung des Händlers. Hier ist es nicht Sinnvoll, sich über den Händler zu beschweren, sondern ihn kontaktieren, damit er seinem Lieferanten anspricht und Beine macht. Der Händler hatte auch reagiert und ihm versichert, das die Ware unterwegs ist. Eine nicht Übernachtlieferungsankunftsbegründung beigelegt und um Geduld gebeten. Siehe da, das Paket war dann tatsächlich am nächsten Tag vor Ort. Händler hatte vollkommen richtig gearbeitet und keinen perönlichen Einfluß auf den Lieferanten. Daher Beschwerde bzw. negativer Eintrag ungerechtfertigt.

Wenn der Händler sich jedoch nicht weiter darum kümmert, DANN kann man sich über den Händler beschweren. Benötigt er MEHR als ein paar Tage Zeit zum reagieren ist auch eine Beschwerde angebracht.

*Wie bereits erwähnt, wer nicht so lange warten kann, sollte persönlich aus dem Sessel hochkommen und ins nächste Geschäft gehen....*

Und ist das AUCH nicht das, was du selbst bemängelst, dann musst du lernen, deine Beiträge genauer zu definieren.


----------



## Teleton (16 Januar 2013)

Bin ich froh dass ich nicht als Verkäufer mein Geld verdienen muß und mich mit Hektikern rumschlagen muß die schon nach 3 Tagen Verzögerung Zeter und Mordio schreien.


----------



## Sama (9 Oktober 2013)

Der letzte Eintrag in dem Forum ist zwar ein wenig her, aber folgendes Erlebnis hat sich bei mir zugetragen:
Ich habe einen Artikel bei einem Amazon Marketplace Verkäufer bestellt. Am nächsten Tag bekomme ich die Nachricht, dass der Artikel vom Verkäufer storniert wurde. Anbei die Bemerkung ich könnte den Artikel ja noch einmal bestellen. Nur kostet dieser auf Amazon keine 59,90 € mehr, sondern 259,90€ !!
Darauf hin habe ich eine Email an den Verkäufer geschrieben, ob es sich hierbei um einen Fehler handelt. In der Antwort steht, man habe den ´Preis extrem steigern müssen um die Nachfrage zu stoppen, da sie wenigere Teile auf dem Lager hätten. Ansonsten kann die Ware ausverkauft werden. Mit einer neuen Lieferung würden sie den Preis reduzieren`. Wenn ich den Artikel nicht dringend brauche, könnte ich mich ja zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erkundigen.
Jetzt meine ganz banale Frage: dürfen die das? Ich habe noch nie von so einem Vorgehen gehört. Jetzt bitte nicht mit "Nachfrage bestimmt Angebot"-Erklärungen antworten. (Bei dem Produkt handelt es sich um einen Akku für ein MacBook von 2009, der Laptop ist evtl. gerade mal 200€ wert...) Vor allem nicht in dieser Relation und innerhalb von 24 Stunden! Außerdem ist mein Bestellvorgang ja auch verbindlich, und die dürfen einfach so stornieren und zu einem lächerlich überteuerten Preis wieder anbieten?? Sollte ich da aktiv werden und mich bei Amazon melden?


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2013)

Sama schrieb:


> Sollte ich da aktiv werden und mich bei Amazon melden?


Einzige Möglichkeit, die evtl. was bringt, denn der Verkäufer hat die Teile ja tatsächlich. Womöglich gibt es einen disput und in Folge dessen rückt er den Artikel doch noch zum alten Preis raus.

Ist der Händler aus Deutschland? Und, ist der Betrag schon von deinem Konto abgebucht oder ist die Lieferung portalseitig über Amazon storniert worden? Wegen 60 € wirst du wohl kaum auf Erfüllung klagen, oder?


----------



## Teleton (9 Oktober 2013)

Wenn die das Angebot von Sama abgelehnt haben ist ja gar kein Vertrag (bestehend aus Angebot und Annahme) zustande gekommen. Die Amazon-Verkaufsanzeige war noch kein Angebot sondern eine sog. Inventatio ad offerendum also eine Einladung zur Abgabe eines Angebotes. Da ist nix mit Erfüllung zu machen.
Unschöne Art aber zivilrechtlich OK, möglicherweise wettbewerbsrechtlich zu beanstanden.


----------



## Sama (10 Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Antworten! Da kein Geld abgebucht wurde, habe ich gegenüber dem Verkäufer auch gar keinen Anspruch. 
Da der Auftrag storniert wurde, hatte ich keine Möglichkeit den Verkäufer zu bewerten, was mich sehr geärgert hat. Deswegen habe ich überlegt mich bei Amazon zu melden. Aus Käufer-Sicht würde ich jedenfalls die Finger von einem Verkäufer lassen, von dem ich in den Bewertungen hinsichtlich solcher Taktiken gewarnt werden würde. Da das Fehlverhalten jedoch rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden ist, interessiert es Amazon wahrscheinlich ehe nicht.

Übrigens habe ich den Verkäufer auch bei Ebay gefunden. Hier mit eindeutigen Negativ-Bewertungen mit ähnlichen Erlebnissen. 

Ich werde jedenfalls nicht unternehmen, schön finde ich das alles trotzdem nicht..


----------



## wotten (22 Juli 2016)

ich fühle mich sehr verarscht.
eute habe ich nach einem Ruder-Trainer gesucht.
fand übert test einen der mir gefiel und dazu dann 5 oder 6 Angebote.
das 2, Angebot bestellte ich um 30 min später eine Stornierung der Beste
Hllung zu erhalten.
ich bestellte beim ersten Angebot und erhielt 20 min später erneut eine storno mitteilung
bei erneuter Suche war kein Angebot mehr zu finden


----------



## wotten (22 Juli 2016)

Ich habe noch ne iteration dieser Vera..che:

Nachdem
maxx shop222  um 19:20 storniert hatte,
ich den gleiche Artikel bei 
yachtprofi0410   um 20:20 bestellte, und derer Storno um 20:34 einlief,
stellte ich fest, dass die weiteren Angebote  (es waren ca 7 ) aus dem Netzt verschwunden waren.
Ich suchte den nächsten Artikel
und bestellte 21:27 bei 
the-boxshop.  deren Storno kam um 1:46

wie kann man das den Verantwortlichen von Amazon -Marketplace mitteilen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Juli 2016)

wotten schrieb:


> wie kann man das den Verantwortlichen von Amazon -Marketplace mitteilen?


Die Verantwortlichen interessiert solcher Bullshit nicht, allenfalls den Support. Doch der ist nur über eine aktive Artikelnummer erreichbar oder Umwege, die mit einem Smartphone (was dein Gschreibsl vermuten lässt) nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Hinterwäldler16 (28 September 2019)

es ist nun zwar Jahre her als hier zuletzt geschrieben wurde, aber mein Thema passt hier dazu.
Ich kaufe zwar am Liebsten im Laden vor Ort und bin sehr skeptisch mit Online Einkäufen. Allerdings ist es leider so dass man weniger gefragte Artikel nicht vor Ort erhält. Daher habe ich mein Glück wenige Male über Amazon Marketplace versucht. Das hat auch bis jetzt geklappt. Nun hatte ich aber Pech und das ging so: Ich bestellte einen Artikel. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass mir der falsche Artikel geschickt wurde, war alles in Ordnung. Ich schickte diesen zurück und bestellte erneut. Die Rückabwicklung funktionierte ebenfalls tadellos. Meine Bewertung für die Lieferung des falschen Artikel, hatte ich vielleicht etwas zu Gedankenlos mit nur zwei Sternen bewerte. Wollte eigentlich 2,5 geben, ging aber nicht. Im Bewertungstext schrieb ich. Dass mir leider der falsche Artikel geschickt wurde, ich diesen zurückschickte und ansonsten alles in Ordnung war.
Daraufhin, noch bevor meine zweite Bestellung ankam, kontaktierte mich der Händler über den Kontakt von Amazon. Im schlechten Deutsch beschwerte er sich über meine unfaire Bewertung, dass meine Bewertung direkt Auswirkung auf sein Leben hätte und auch sein Gehalt schmälern würde. 
Subjektiv fand ich meine Bewertung nicht unfair, hatte aber dennoch ein schlechtes Gewissen und habe mich auf einen Schriftwechsel mit dem Händler eingelassen, worin ich meine Bewertung erklärte.
Außerdem prüfte ich die Bewertung des Händlers. Diese war zu 99 % Super. Meine Bewertung war auch schon nach ganz hinten gerutscht. So ganz konnte ich die Aufregung des Händlers nicht nachvollziehen. Dennoch kontaktierte mich der Händler täglich wegen der nur 2-Sterne - Bewertung. Ich fühlte mich nun belästigt und irgendwie auch bedroht (vielleicht überzogen sich bedroht zu fühlen, aber ich empfand es so). Der Händler bot mir ständig seinen guten Service an und wollte wissen wie er mein Problem lösen konnte und eben jedes Mal der Hinweis, dass ich mir überlegen sollte was meine Bewertung für eine Auswirkung auf sein Leben und Gehalt hat. Er sei Student und ich sein erster Kunde !! Dabei hatte er bereits über 500 Bewertungen seit einem Jahr !! Ich antwortete ihm, dass ich ihm, wenn die zweite Lieferung richtig ankäme er eine 5-Sterne-Bewertung von mir bekommen würde. Dies konnte er nicht abwarten, sondern schrieb mir dennoch täglich. 
Der Artikel kam und war schon wieder falsch ! Und zwar wieder genau derselbe falsche Artikel wie beim ersten Mal. Ich meldete die falsche Produktinformation. Schickte dem Händler diesmal ein Foto (beim erstemal konnte ich kein Foto mehr machen, da ich es schon zurückgeschickt hatte) und schrieb ihm, ich würde keine Bewertung über diesen zweiten falschen Versandt abgeben und er solle mich nicht mehr Kontaktieren.
Ich kontaktierte Amazon, da ich wissen wollte, wie man die Bewertung löscht, ich konnte es nicht ohne Weiteres von alleine finden.
Ich löschte meine 2-Sterne-Bewertung für den Händler und hatte dann tatsächlich auch einen Tag lang keine Nachricht mehr von dem Händler. Heute war aber schon wieder eine Nachricht da. Diesmal, O.K., entschuldigte er sich für meine Unannehmlichkeiten und bot mir ein anderes Produkt an. Aber er hat meine unmissverständliche Bitte mich nicht mehr zu kontaktieren nicht beachtet. Außerdem habe ich mittlerweile schon woanders bei einem deutschen Händler (nicht Amazon) bestellt. Dort kostet mich das ganze zwar noch als Sonderangebot, mehr als das doppelte, aber ehrlich auf so einen Psychotherror kann ich verzichten. Ich bin gespannt wohin das ganze noch führt.
Und eines habe ich auch noch gelernt: Ich bewerte nichts mehr. Denn bewertet man schlecht, geht man Gefahr, dass man auch noch Ärger mit dem Händler hat, was bis zur Abmahnung durch einen Anwalt oder schlimmer führen kann. So konnte ich nun im Internet nachlesen. Ich meine ich hätte mit meiner Bewertung zwar nichts zu befürchten gehabt, denn ich hatte wahrheitsgemäß bewertet, aber den Ärger hat man dennoch. Wer braucht das schon !
Ich frage mich nur, was macht das Bewertungssystem für einen Sinn und was ist mit den vielen guten Bewertungen ? Sind die wirklich gemeint oder nur erpresst ? Oder gekauft ?
Natürlich fasse ich mich auch an die eigene Nase und hätte mir vielleicht mehr Gedanken machen sollen bevor ich eine "negative" Bewertung abgebe. Aber ich wusste ehrlich nicht, dass eine zwei Sterne -Bewertung von fünf, einem Todesurteil eines Händlers gleich kommt.


----------

